# To wear, or not to wear a knee brace 6 years after surgery



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Whatever gives you the most confidence and makes you comfortable on the slopes. I did my ACL back in 2000, I wore my Donjoy the following season then dropped it the next year altogether.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

id say ride a couple of times and see how it feels. if its really alot better without it then go ahead, but if it were me id still use it... id rather be unable to do grabs than not be able to ride at all


----------

